# Will these components, specifically wheels and fork go on a Haro Steel Reserve 1.1?



## digdugsplickityspud (Aug 28, 2010)

Hello,

I just bought a Haro Steel reserve 1.1.

I enjoyed riding it yesterday but have not yet taken it to a place where it will shine. I did try to jump it a little and it seems harder arms and legs strength wise to land it, but it is super fun. Riding it around regularly not having a seat I am getting quite a workout.

I heard the wheels were kind of weak on this bike. I am 220 lbs right now, but have lost 21 pounds in the last 5 weeks.

Please put my mind at ease and tell me whether or not green azonic outlaw wheels that are 26 inch and have a rear spacing of 135 mm will go on this bike. I am concerned about the rear wheel. I am not concerned about the front wheel because I bought a 130 mm circus manitou expert front fork and it will go on because my headtube is straight and the fork is straight. If the fork goes on the front wheel will go on.

What about the rear wheel?

Here are some links with specs:

Azonic 26 inch wheels: Azonic Outlaw 26" Wheelset > Components > Wheels > Mountain Wheels | Jenson USA

Haro Steel Reserve 1.1: 
Haro Bikes - MTB - Steel Reserve 1.1

Circus Manitou Expert 130 fork: Amazon.com : Manitou Circus Expert Straight Ta-D 26" Fork 130mm : Sports & Outdoors

PS: I am leveraged on the wheels because I do have a bike they will go on so I can keep them for spares. I am going to the bmx track on it this tuesday for the first time.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

For your front wheel, I do NOT think it will work with a 20mm-thru-axle fork. The front wheel on the Steel Reserve has a 9mm bolt-on axle. (It actually might be a 3/8" 9.5mm axle, which is the bmx size, since it's Haro).

I think the main thing is that you should be looking for a rear wheel that either has (or can have) a 10mm solid axle with bolt-on axle nuts, not a quick-release.

Many mountain bike wheelsets are made for gears and vertical dropouts--the chain tension is created by the derailleur. With bmx-style horizontal dropouts, the chain tension is created by pulling the wheel back in the dropouts and tightening. You do not want to tighten with a quick release. Many people say it won't hold. I've seen a few people online say theirs works fine, but it's not the ideal setup.

If you look for singlespeed-specific rear DJ wheels, you will find bolt on.

Halo DJD singlespeed rear hub:


















NS Bikes - Rotary Singlespeed Rear hub [2015] - 26bikes.com


----------



## digdugsplickityspud (Aug 28, 2010)

cmc4130 said:


> For your front wheel, I do NOT think it will work with a 20mm-thru-axle fork. The front wheel on the Steel Reserve has a 9mm bolt-on axle. (It actually might be a 3/8" 9.5mm axle, which is the bmx size, since it's Haro).
> 
> I think the main thing is that you should be looking for a rear wheel that either has (or can have) a 10mm solid axle with bolt-on axle nuts, not a quick-release.
> 
> ...


Thank you. I will work towards what you have said.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

Bicycle Technologies International can be helpful to see a distributor's catalog that bike shops can order from.

BTI | 26" Mountain Wheels from Atomlab
*Atomlab Standard Issue 26" R-SS wheel*
BTI part #:	AL-3697
vendor part #:	1WHL538B
EAN:	4714102935363
size:	26"
front/rear:	rear (1sp)
rim:	Standard Issue
hub:	Pimp-SS
axle/spacing (mm):	*10x135 bolt-on*
hole:	32h
spoke:	14g
nipple:	brass
color:	black
weight:	1193g

Hand built with precision Pimp or Pimplite hubs and 28mm Standard Issue rims
*Front Pimplite 20mm thru-axle hub can be fit to 9mm QR and 15mm thru-axle forks using adapters (sold separately)
Standard diameter brass nipples (not Torque nipples)
All have International Standard 6-bolt disc mount and Atomlab rim strips
Singlespeed rear has small 30x1mm threading to fit 13-15t freewheels
**Shimano/SRAM 8-10sp, Shimano 11sp Mountain cassette compatible


----------

